

German's Federal Government White Paper on Trusted Computing and Secure Boot - Fice
http://www.bmi.bund.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/Themen/OED_Verwaltung/Informationsgesellschaft/trusted_computing_eng.html

======
mtgx
"8. Open standards Everyone, whether members of TCG or not, must be in a
position to fully use all trusted computing standards for implementation in
architectures, implementations, systems and infrastructures. No licensing fees
(e.g. based on patent rights) may be charged for using the standards."

So then Microsoft's system where they charge for the key isn't compatible with
this?

